
Ghosts of WW2 Blended Into Present Day Pictures - llambda
http://www.demilked.com/ghosts-of-world-war-2-blended-into-present/
======
gadders
This would make an awesome augmented reality app for your phone. It could
alert you when you're near somewhere it had a historic photo for, and then
direct you to point your camera in the right location and overlay the old
photo on to your current view of the street.

------
telecuda
If you're feeling inspired to try this yourself, go to your local historical
society/museum and ask to go through some of their albums. My town has volumes
of old photos like this from 20-50 years ago with easily recognizable standing
structures.

------
WalterGR
I thought this sounded familiar. Apparently another artist - Sergey Larenkov -
does the same thing.

Here's the HN submission about it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570085>

------
meaty
Might try this with my father's collection of photos from east Germany in the
1970s and 1980s. It'd be interesting to compare the Marxist state to the
current one. Good excuse for a holiday as well :)

Thanks to the poster for this: it's a great idea and the photographs are
wonderful.

------
bicx
As others have said, this is a powerful reminder of how close these historic
moments are to our current time. We're still human, and we make the same sort
of mistakes today. Mistakes that, alone, seem harmless enough, but when
combined, lead us back into hell. Let's be vigilant and remember the price
paid by those before us! (Full disclaimer: I watched Sarah's Key last night,
so I'm a bit fired-up)

------
ekianjo
This is really great to give a sense on how WW2 was close to our current
world. Sometimes when you learn about the war in History books it all seems
distant and far but it was actually very, very close to us in time.

------
lloeki
> _maybe you’ve walked down one of those streets yourself!_

Damn yes I walked down those Cherbourg streets. Day for day, nine years ago I
met a girl in a MMORPG, and two weeks later I actually crossed France on a
bluff to physically meet my wife there.

This makes those composited shots quite a bit more emotional.

